# nasa plumbrook



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

My brother was selected this year and cannot make it. He transferred it to me. I was just reading through it and seen it has applications and fbi check etc etc. 

Have any of you done this this year? Wondering if I'm too late to get it done in time for dec, 13 hunt. 

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

not sure if your too late or not but I would definitely be putting in the call...will be an awesome hunt for ya man!! My buddy lives there and has a big buck coming in every night and they hand feed him...its insane....easy 140"+ deer. Good luck make it happen!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Allow eight to ten weeks for this process.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/wildlife/pdfs/hunting/deer instructions/NasaGunRules.pdf

But it may be less. I would call asap.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Like fishingful said, get on it! I talked to a guy this afternoon at my hunting club. He and his Grandson have been drawn for an early hunt at Plumbrook this year. Said he went to a hunt there a few years ago. Saw 100+ deer in the morning! If you want meat in the freezer,,,git 'er done!


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Follow the instructions!!! If you/your partner are resident, you can probably make it. I would try to fax forms first, if that don't work, mail them or hand deliver to woman in Brookpark.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

If you are an ohio resident for seven years you can use the short form. You should still be good if you get on it now.


----------



## Krt1911 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey Scott,

I sent my FBI check in on August 15th. I called today 10/29/15 to see if it would be done in time for my Nov 14th hunt and was told they aren't even going to look at my application for 2 to 3 more weeks. They are currently working on applications from July still.

If you have lived in ohio for the past 7 years you do not need the FBI check. You should be good to go.

Kurt


----------

